# BSNL Broadband



## dinu95 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have two connection in two house one is home 500 Plan and other is 750 Plan. In my house it is 500 plan and other house where my uncle stay they have 750 plan. And if I want to use the 750 plan in my computer what should I do. I have the password and user id. And same thing can I do in my uncle home.  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 29, 2008)

I do not know exactly but think that BSNL locked username and password for each bphone connection and none cant be used on other line. So you can try your username and password in Uncle's PC and vice versa but I am not sure if it works. Give it a try!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 29, 2008)

dinu95 said:


> I have two connection in two house one is home 500 Plan and other is 750 Plan. In my house it is 500 plan and other house where my uncle stay they have 750 plan. And if I want to use the 750 plan in my computer what should I do. I have the password and user id. And same thing can I do in my uncle home.  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


BSNL has done port binding, so you can't use others  username and password. Also this is against BSNL BB rules.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 29, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> BSNL has done port binding, so you can't use others username and password. Also this is against BSNL BB rules.


 
I was thinking about that and now you confirmed it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## dinu95 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank for  your reply.


----------



## alok4best (Aug 29, 2008)

port binding is not done everywhere..at least not in bangalore.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 1, 2008)

yes itz not done in sum new connections...


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

alok4best said:


> port binding is not done everywhere..at least not in bangalore.


Yeah, not even in Gurgaon.......

But all NIB-2 (IPs 117.x.x.x) connections are port binded.


----------



## alok4best (Sep 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah, not even in Gurgaon.......
> 
> But all NIB-2 (IPs 117.x.x.x) connections are port binded.


Not sure about NIB-2, mine is good old NIB-1, I am one of the veteran Dataone users


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Not sure about NIB-2, mine is good old NIB-1, I am one of the veteran Dataone users


Me too.  I'm with BSNL Broadband since April 2005...... It was my B'day gift. 

DataOne was launched on January 14, (on my B'day) and the form was filled that day only. The connection was made available to me after 2.5 months.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Me too.  I'm with BSNL Broadband since April 2005...... It was my B'day gift.
> 
> DataOne was launched on January 14, (on my B'day) and the form was filled that day only. The connection was made available to me after 2.5 months.



gimme ur lan number i wil complain lol..


----------

